# ADA Aquasoil worth it?



## CuzIsaidSo (May 5, 2010)

I know Aquasoil is the best but I plan on setting up a fairly simple tank with only some jungle vals, java ferns, annubias nana and maybe some crypts. Would it be worth spending the extra money on AS or would Eco be good enough?

Also I will be layering the substate...plant substrate on bottom, nylon mesh and then sand for the top layer


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

if you are layering (Capping) the substrate, miracle grow organic soil is just as functional and at a fraction of the price of aquasoil.

adding, i'd also supplement with peat, bamboo carbon and a few other goodies


----------



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

Agree with the comment above. It's cheaper and just as effective especially if you're planning on capping. Aquasoil is great as a standalone plant substrate, though


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (May 5, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have yet to use AS but I too have to agree. The cost is a determining factor for me. Its just too expensive to use on large foot print tanks. There are pros to it but I have turned to doing MGOCPM myself for my upcoming projects.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

ADA is only 35 dollars right now


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

If you compare the cost of AS by VOLUME, it is competitive with all other commercial brands.
It is not how much it weighs, it is how many bags you need to cover a specific area x depth.

v3


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

OVT said:


> If you compare the cost of AS by VOLUME, it is competitive with all other commercial brands.
> It is not how much it weighs, it is how many bags you need to cover a specific area x depth.
> 
> v3


^^^
+1 to this.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (May 5, 2010)

Its a 55g so ADA would be expensive. The cost of potting mix, peat, sand would cost about the same as 1 bag of ADA


----------



## Aquaguru (Aug 31, 2013)

Except would look worse, be more trouble, and when you try to take it out it would be a big mix of stuff and colors. Buy three bags of aquasoil for $70 and save yourself the trouble.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

For the amount of times you replace your substrate the price difference between something like EC and AS is really not even worth mentioning. 

Soil would definitely be the cheapest, but you have to really be careful with soil and know what your doing or your going to have a really big mess on your hands. Also if you like to move stuff around again soil is really difficult to do that. If your going for a lowlight setup iwth those plants I personally would use Eco. You might have to add some N and P (which is 'dirt' ship through dry ferts), but otherwise it's the easiest to work with and looks really good.


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

I started my 55 gals hi tech planted with MTS capped with eco. I had tremendous results!!!!!! See picture. I replaced that setup with "new" Amazonia II. I had nothing but problems and algae just took over!!!!! I lost my beautiful, Lush Tank. I replaced the ADA a week ago back to my eco with MGOPS. I am alot happier. In the short time, i have seen great results. I will never use it again for my planted tanks. My opinion.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

antiquefloorman said:


> I started my 55 gals hi tech planted with MTS capped with eco. I had tremendous results!!!!!! See picture. I replaced that setup with "new" Amazonia II. I had nothing but problems and algae just took over!!!!! I lost my beautiful, Lush Tank. I replaced the ADA a week ago back to my eco with MGOPS. I am alot happier. In the short time, i have seen great results. I will never use it again for my planted tanks. My opinion.


The most likely problem is that you didn't start out with it. Switching out substrates is never a good idea, it's better to start a new tank.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

OVT said:


> If you compare the cost of AS by VOLUME, it is competitive with all other commercial brands.
> It is not how much it weighs, it is how many bags you need to cover a specific area x depth.
> 
> v3


I have really just learned this. Haven't used AS yet but do have a bag on my table. Cannot comment on how I like it until I use it. I will say that I have spent way to much on Flourite over the years as the bags are just not quite enough for my tanks so I have to buy way more than I need. Even though the 3L bag is expensive compared to the 9L bag, I don't have that option with other substrates.

I will say that I am happy with my dirted tanks over the years, I personally just use Miracle Grow Potting Soil. I only do that on low tech though, high tech I have had issues. I have not tried a high tech with my current method which is only using about 1/4-1/2 inch of soil. Most my high techs have big slopes so that doesn't really work. When a dirted tank doesn't go right, it really doesn't go right.

As for AS or not, I don't know if it's worth the few extra bucks over other alternatives. I will hopefully see soon. I don't think comparing AS to soil and a cap is a good gauge on price because that is comparing DIY to a commercial product for your intended use.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (May 5, 2010)

I won't be moving plants around, I'm gonna put them in place and leave it. I want an easy to care for, low tech tank but regardless what plant substrate I use I will be capping with sand...I like the natural look of it. How expensive the substrate is also a factor...if AS or EC will get me insanely better results then I'll spend the extra money but if I can get close to the same results using soil then I'd rather go that route.

So what do u guys suggest? Soil/sand, EC/sand or AS/sand?


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> The most likely problem is that you didn't start out with it. Switching out substrates is never a good idea, it's better to start a new tank.


I didnt know that...
Thanks


----------



## jln1 (Jun 14, 2013)

hey guys, so since you are talking about ada soil, is it ok if i dirt by using organic soil and cap it with ada soil? or flora? because I just don't have enough budget to use their power sand. Thanks


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

jln1 said:


> hey guys, so since you are talking about ada soil, is it ok if i dirt by using organic soil and cap it with ada soil? or flora? because I just don't have enough budget to use their power sand. Thanks


I can't comment personally but more than a few people on this forum I trust actually don't seem to like using power sand and just use AS alone. I have heard it can be a pain to deal with. I have seen enough tanks with AS alone to go that route myself, just waiting on setting up my new tank.

That said, I would only consider soil if you actually want a soil tank. I actually like using soil but it has it's downsides. It took me more than a few tries to get a system that works for me with soil and more than a few had the same experience as me. Now I can do it without much issue but my first tries were horrible. Luckily I wasn't using an expensive substrate to go with it.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

AS works well if you begin from scratch, add the substrate additives and do some heavy water changes. Otherwise algae tends to take over ime.


----------

